# How do I stream video?



## wicky (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi

I have put some video clips onto a simple site built using GoLive CS, but unfortunately I don't know how to make them stream. The result (obviously) is terrible download time at the user end.

Q1. Please can somebody tell me how to make the video stream?

Q2. What is the best format to use, given that I want it to be accessable to both Mac and PC users?


----------



## mvauthier (Jun 6, 2005)

Question 1 - 
Go to www.apple.com and click on the Support Tab;
On this page in the upper right of the window under search type in 
"Streaming Video for the web" 
A list of articles will appear that you can select and read 
----
The one I recommend to answer your question is 
"QuickTime 7: Preparing movies for Internet delivery"

Question 2 : 
I believe MPEG 4 will allow both PC's Media Player and Quicktime for the PC to be able to see it. 

Regardless if saved as Quicktime FAST Movie the movie will start to play as it begins downloading. PC users can dwonload and use Quicktime to play the movie. 

Hope this helps
Best
Mike


----------



## gooseman (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi,

Another option is to publish the movie clips as Flash Video (FLV) using Macromedia Flash or Sorenson Squeeze. The Flash player is a lot smaller download than Quicktime but some Flash work is required to make it all work.

We've recently encoded some video from DVD in FLV format see www.soundandpicturehouse.com for an example of FLV video.

Paul Perrins
www.netsourcesolutions.co.uk


----------



## wicky (Jun 7, 2005)

gooseman said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ... Flash Video (FLV)...[/url]



Unfortunately Flash is not an option, the client has specifically asked me not to use it. Rubbish!

Thanks to both of you for your help though 

Cheers


----------

